# I need to replace my alternator on my 2003 Jetta VR6



## Jat007 (Jun 26, 2010)

Guys,

I am on a 2nd alternator and this thing went bad again right after the warranty has expired. The shop that installed this alternator wouldn't not take accountable for it. So, I am going to attempt doing the install myself. I am not going to rebuilt the one that I got, but I did get a hold of an used Bosch alternator, which I will send it out to an alternator shop for testing/rebuilt.

Would you guys know of any documents for installing this alternator in a 2003 Jetta VR6?? Any links would be good.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

Try in the VR6 forum - this one is for the Audi 2.8 engine found in older A4, A6 and Passat.


----------

